# Neil Young @ Massey Hall (2007)



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Not a review of the CD & DVD...

Neil Young at Massey Hall November 26 & 27, 2007.

http://www.masseyhall.com/

Only info so far is under "Just Announced" on the home page.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I wonder if this is going to be an acoustic set?


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> I wonder if this is going to be an acoustic set?


Nope

"Neil Young will begin a North American tour on October 18th in Boise, Idaho, two days after the release of his new album Chrome Dreams II - a stunning collection of eight new and two classic Young songs. Recorded last summer in Northern California, musicians include Ben Keith (pedal steel guitar, dobro and other instruments), Ralph Molina (drums) and Rick Rosas (bass), who will be performing with Young on the tour. 
Neil Young's tour includes two nights at the Massey Hall - the site of early legendary shows by the acclaimed singer-songwriter."

Still, how bad could it be?


----------



## Wesley (Apr 4, 2006)

a thursday show was added. should be good. got tickets for the tuesday show.:rockon:


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

At $185 a seat as well. All shows sold out.


----------



## Wesley (Apr 4, 2006)

prices were rediculous, but i just couldn't pass up seeing neil at massey hall.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I hear you man, I have paid outrageous sums to see many a concert. Should be a great show.


----------



## Wesley (Apr 4, 2006)

saw him on the greendale tour and was blown away. really looking forward to this.


----------

